# Building a Gaming PC - 2 Lakh Budget



## imlokesh (Dec 26, 2014)

Hello all,

*1. What is the purpose of the computer? What all applications and games are you going to run? (Stupid answers like 'gaming' or 'office work' will not work. Be exact. Which games? Which applications? Avoid the word 'et cetera.')*

Ans: I'm a programmer. Mainly work on Visual Studio 2013 and Adobe Photoshop. 

Not a gamer currently but would love to start. As such I don't know about games I want to run. So basically latest games. I'm thinking GTA 5 when it comes out. 

*2. What is your overall budget? If you can extend a bit for a more balanced configuration, then mention this too.*
Ans: 2,00,000 INR. Can extend upto 20,000 more if needed.

*3. Planning to overclock?*
Ans: Yes. 

*4. Which Operating System are you planning to use?*
Ans: Windows 8.1

*5. How much hard drive space is needed?*
Ans: 240gb SSD and 6 TB for storage needs.

*6. Do you want to buy a monitor? If yes, please mention which screen size and resolution do you want. If you already have a monitor and want to reuse it, again mention the size and resolution of monitor you have.*
Ans: Yes I need a 1440p monitor. Not sure about size though. Please suggest.

*7. Which components you DON'T want to buy or which components you already have and plan on reusing?*
Ans: I have nothing to use. My current system will work as a secondary machine.

*8. When are you planning to buy the system?*
Ans: First week of 2015.

*9. Have you ever built a desktop before or will this be done by an assembler?*
Ans: First build. But I want to do it myself.

*10. Where do you live? Are you buying locally? Are you open to buying stuff from online shops if you don't get locally?*
Ans: I'm in gurgaon. Can drive to Nehru Place if required. But prefer online.

*11. Anything else which you would like to say?*
Ans: I want to build an X99 machine. I'll go for Intel 5820k for now. Also, I'm thinking Corsair 780T case and Asus Strix 980 but please let me know if you have better suggestion. 

Since I'm spending a lot of money, I'd like the build to also look good. So matched color components would be a plus. 

Thank you very much. Waiting for you guys' input.


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Dec 27, 2014)

Don't you think your budget is too high for your requirements? Can you please elaborate on your requirements and why do you need 240 GB SSD, 6 TB HDD and X99 chipset?


----------



## imlokesh (Dec 27, 2014)

harshilsharma63 said:


> Don't you think your budget is too high for your requirements? Can you please elaborate on your requirements and why do you need 240 GB SSD, 6 TB HDD and X99 chipset?



Hey thanks for replying. 

Maybe the budget is high. But i don't mind saving some of that money.

Also, I need the extra cores from x99. I have to use some link building softwares that can really help from extra threads. Besides, since I've the budget, I want to go all out this time. My computer makes me money so don't want to cheap out there. 

I probably don't need a 240gb ssd either. I want it just for "future proofness" i guess. 6 TB hard drive I think I need that. My current 2tb hard drive is 80% full. 

I was looking and a good 1440p monitor is ~40k.

Please suggest at least a good monitor, and a 750w PSU - I have no idea about those. I'll try to figure out the configuration myself.

Thanks again.


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Dec 27, 2014)

If you need processing power, how about a Xeon?

Xeon E3 1246 V3 (20,600) @ theitdepot.con
Gigabyte GA-Z97M-D3H (8,770)
Kingston HyperX FURY 8 GB x2 (10,600)
Seagate Barracuda 2 TB (5,800)
Samsung 850 Pro 120 GB (8000)
Zotac GT 720 (4,100)
Seasonic S12II 520 W (5000)
Corsair 400R (5700)
Dell U2412M (17,500)
TVS-e Gold Bharat USB 2.0 Standard Keyboard (1998)
Any mouse (400)
LG Optical drive (1100)
APC Back UPS Pro 1 kVA UPS (~8000)

total: 97,568


----------



## sumonpathak (Dec 27, 2014)

My suggestion
Core i7 5930k @42300(the extra pci lanes will help you eventually.)
Asus X99 Pro @ 25200 
Corsair Vengeance LPX 2666 MHz @ 28300
Asus GTX 980 Strix @ 47230
Corsair 780T @ 15000(appx,last time when i got one for one of my clients) My personal favorite will always be HAF-X
CM Silent pro M2 1000W @ 13800[try to look for the CM V1000,costlier but can do platinum efficiency ]
Kingston Hyper X 240GB @ 12500
i need to do a bit more searching on the prices of display so i will get back to you on that.

if u need any more help feel free to PM me


----------



## imlokesh (Dec 27, 2014)

harshilsharma63 said:


> If you need processing power, how about a Xeon?
> 
> Xeon E3 1246 V3 (20,600) @ theitdepot.con
> Gigabyte GA-Z97M-D3H (8,770)
> ...



Hey man thanks for the suggestion. But I want to go with x99 only as its the latest platform. 



sumonpathak said:


> My suggestion
> Core i7 5930k @42300(the extra pci lanes will help you eventually.)
> Asus X99 Pro @ 25200
> Corsair Vengeance LPX 2666 MHz @ 28300
> ...



Thank you very much man. I'll definitely pm you with a few questions.


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Dec 28, 2014)

imlokesh said:


> Hey man thanks for the suggestion. But I want to go with x99 only as its the latest platform.
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you very much man. I'll definitely pm you with a few questions.



> So what if it's the latest platform? In computers nothing is latest for more than 6 months (maximum). Do you need some particular feature feature of X99 chipset?

> I'd suggest to the discussion in the thread itself as it can help someone else with same query. Taking discussions to PM is not at all healthy for forums.


----------



## imlokesh (Dec 28, 2014)

harshilsharma63 said:


> > So what if it's the latest platform? In computers nothing is latest for more than 6 months (maximum). Do you need some particular feature feature of X99 chipset?
> 
> > I'd suggest to the discussion in the thread itself as it can help someone else with same query. Taking discussions to PM is not at all healthy for forums.



Hey man I get you. No I don't need any special feature. I've been saving for my build for some time now and I don't see any reason to hold myself back. Let's just say that I want the ultimate build in my budget for "hobbyist reasons".

I also get your other point. So here're a couple question if you or someone else can help me:

- *5820k vs 5930k* The extra PCIe lanes are useful only if I decide to upgrade to another gpu right? Or some other component also uses the pcie lanes in the cpu?

- *M.2 x4* What is this? I get its some kind of controller for next gen ssds. And all motherboards are advertising it as a feature. But I can't find any 32 gbps ssds anywhere.

Also Dell U2412M is not a 1440p monitor. I can at least justify this one. I need more resolution for a better workflow with Visual Studio. Please let me know if you have any suggestions.

Thank you.


----------



## sumonpathak (Dec 28, 2014)

imlokesh said:


> Hey man I get you. No I don't need any special feature. I've been saving for my build for some time now and I don't see any reason to hold myself back. Let's just say that I want the ultimate build in my budget for "hobbyist reasons".
> 
> I also get your other point. So here're a couple question if you or someone else can help me:
> 
> ...



the 5930k will also help if you get any kind of pcie device..which also includes PCIE SSD's and other devices.
M.2 is an an Next Gen Form Factor M.2 - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## gagan_kumar (Dec 28, 2014)

sumonpathak said:


> My suggestion
> Core i7 5930k @42300(the extra pci lanes will help you eventually.)
> Asus X99 Pro @ 25200
> Corsair Vengeance LPX 2666 MHz @ 28300
> ...



replace the GPU with zotac gtx 970 AMP Extreme x2 SLI for 64k


----------



## sumonpathak (Dec 28, 2014)

gagan_kumar said:


> replace the GPU with zotac gtx 970 AMP Extreme x2 SLI for 64k



the total is already touching 1.85l without mechanical storage


----------



## toolius (Dec 28, 2014)

for a 27 inch id suggest the dell U2715H.. Dell UltraSharp 27 Inch QHD Monitor ? U2715H .. but there goes your budget.. 
id recommend the build sumon has suggested. And yes the pci-e lanes will help if you ever add a gpu. 
Also dell has the 27inch 4K display on sale here too for about 47k. Thats another you can look at but you will need 2x gup's to run that resolution.


----------



## imlokesh (Dec 28, 2014)

sumonpathak said:


> the total is already touching 1.85l without mechanical storage



Yeah right, I think I'll have to stick with the 980. 



toolius said:


> for a 27 inch id suggest the dell U2715H.. Dell UltraSharp 27 Inch QHD Monitor ? U2715H .. but there goes your budget..
> id recommend the build sumon has suggested. And yes the pci-e lanes will help if you ever add a gpu.
> Also dell has the 27inch 4K display on sale here too for about 47k. Thats another you can look at but you will need 2x gup's to run that resolution.



Hey, I cannot find pricing on this U2715H on any indian shopping site. You have an idea how much it costs in INR? 

Also, I was considering a 4k monitor. But, cannot really decide without looking at it or using it in person. The high resolution could possible bring down my productivity. I'll research more on this. 

Thanks everyone for the replies.


----------



## HE-MAN (Dec 29, 2014)

acer released a new 4k ips but TN panel worth checking it out

Acer B326HK 4K IPS Monitor


----------



## sumonpathak (Dec 29, 2014)

HE-MAN said:


> acer released a new 4k ips but TN panel worth checking it out
> 
> Acer B326HK 4K IPS Monitor



is that even available in india?


----------



## imlokesh (Dec 29, 2014)

sumonpathak said:


> is that even available in india?



You have any idea about Dell U2715H price?

Thanks



HE-MAN said:


> acer released a new 4k ips but TN panel worth checking it out
> 
> Acer B326HK 4K IPS Monitor



I'm not sure about 4k yet. I'll try to see it in person to decide if it suits my style.


----------



## toolius (Dec 31, 2014)

Call dell India or speak to the online chat.. The 4k dell is about 47k  Readily available through dell India at this point of time


----------



## imlokesh (Jan 1, 2015)

toolius said:


> Call dell India or speak to the online chat.. The 4k dell is about 47k  Readily available through dell India at this point of time



Thanks for the reply man. 

I talked with dell rep, they said they need to import the U2715H. Quoted ~38k. In that case, I'll try to go for the 4k for 48k. Can you please let me know the model id of that if you know.

Also, I'm curious what monitor do you personally use? 

Thanks again
imlokesh


----------



## Nerevarine (Jan 1, 2015)

[MENTION=117227]toolius[/MENTION]  [MENTION=274625]imlokesh[/MENTION]

the Dell U2715H does not have 4k , it has QHD i.e. 2560x1440 NOT  4096 x 2160
There's a massive performance gap between 1440p and 2160p and even tri sli GTX 970 cannot run some games at ultra on 2160p
However, 1440p for a monitor is absolutely fine and the best future proofing you can get as of now (1440p monitors are gonna be the new standard for gaming in a year or two)


----------



## imlokesh (Jan 1, 2015)

Nerevarine said:


> [MENTION=117227]toolius[/MENTION]  [MENTION=274625]imlokesh[/MENTION]
> 
> the Dell U2715H does not have 4k , it has QHD i.e. 2560x1440 NOT  4096 x 2160
> There's a massive performance gap between 1440p and 2160p and even tri sli GTX 970 cannot run some games at ultra on 2160p
> However, 1440p for a monitor is absolutely fine and the best future proofing you can get as of now (1440p monitors are gonna be the new standard for gaming in a year or two)



Yeah I know that. But if its only 10k difference, I'd go with 4k. Can you suggest any decent 2k monitor? I need at least 2k to ease my workflow.

Thanks.

Also happy new year to all!

imlokesh


----------



## Nerevarine (Jan 1, 2015)

the only other monitors 1440p monitor that i know of, and is relatively easy to get in india is ASUS PB278Q ..
You could also try Acer B276HUL, K272HUL (cheapest of the bunch)..

Korean 1440p monitors (Qnix) have samsung PLS panels which are said to be better than IPS monitors, but getting one will be a major pain in the a$$ as i cant locate a single source that ships to india directly, apart from the fact that they do not come with warranty

4k monitors are ultra rare and very very costly, cant find a single 4k monitor other than sharp and ASUS PQ321Q... 

PS : are you a graphic designer ? if you really need a 4k monitor for work purposes, a better and much cheaper way is to use 4X multimonitor 1080p setups with a good stand


----------



## imlokesh (Jan 1, 2015)

Nerevarine said:


> the only other monitors 1440p monitor that i know of, and is relatively easy to get in india is ASUS PB278Q ..
> You could also try Acer B276HUL, K272HUL (cheapest of the bunch)..
> 
> Korean 1440p monitors (Qnix) have samsung PLS panels which are said to be better than IPS monitors, but getting one will be a major pain in the a$$ as i cant locate a single source that ships to india directly, apart from the fact that they do not come with warranty
> ...



I'm more of a programmer. Gfx n00b. 2k should be enough for me. But I was just curious about the Rs. 47,000 4k display that  [MENTION=117227]toolius[/MENTION] mentioned.

Thanks for all the information. Much appreciated. 

I think I'll just go to the market and see what's available. ASUS PB278Q looks good.


----------



## vito scalleta (Jan 1, 2015)

imlokesh said:


> I'm more of a programmer. Gfx n00b. 2k should be enough for me. But I was just curious about the Rs. 47,000 4k display that  [MENTION=117227]toolius[/MENTION] mentioned.
> 
> Thanks for all the information. Much appreciated.
> 
> I think I'll just go to the market and see what's available. ASUS PB278Q looks good.



If u need it for work u can check out lg's ultra wide monitor with aspect ratio of 21:9. I think the res is 2560 by 1080.


----------



## imlokesh (Jan 9, 2015)

Ok so I went shopping. Monitor and Chassis will be here next week. 

Sorry for the crappy camera. No money left to upgrade my phone. 

imlokesh

Update: Somewhat better picture: *imlokesh.com/my-rig.jpg


----------



## bikramjitkar (Jan 9, 2015)

imlokesh said:


> Ok so I went shopping. Monitor and Chassis will be here next week.
> 
> View attachment 15097
> 
> ...



Holy smokes batman, now that's a build! Get a DSLR from somewhere and post lots of pics in the showoff section!  Also, what keyboard and mouse are you getting?


----------



## imlokesh (Jan 9, 2015)

bikramjitkar said:


> Holy smokes batman, now that's a build! Get a DSLR from somewhere and post lots of pics in the showoff section!  Also, what keyboard and mouse are you getting?



Thanks! I'll see if I can borrow a good camera from some friend.

I'm not buying any keyboard and mouse for now. I wanted Logitech 710+ keyboard but looks like not available in India. Do you have any recommendations?

Gotta do more research before spending that money. I don't have money left anyways lol. No more purchases until at least a month.

imlokesh

PS: The picture is clicked with my Nexus 4. Great phone but camera sucks.


----------



## bikramjitkar (Jan 9, 2015)

imlokesh said:


> Thanks! I'll see if I can borrow a good camera from some friend.
> 
> I'm not buying any keyboard and mouse for now. I wanted Logitech 710+ keyboard but looks like not available in India. Do you have any recommendations?
> 
> ...



Ah, the Nexus 4 camera. Might as well use a potato if you're shooting in low light. As a fellow Nexus 4 owner, I know your pain bro. 

I'm also looking to buy a new mechanical keyboard. Am also a .NET dev and use my PC for both work and play. Logitech is my first choice too but can't find it in India and it's a bit too funky looking for my taste lol. Looking at the Steelseries 6gv2, CM storm Ultimate or Corsair K70.


----------



## toolius (Jan 11, 2015)

imlokesh said:


> Thanks for the reply man.
> 
> I talked with dell rep, they said they need to import the U2715H. Quoted ~38k. In that case, I'll try to go for the 4k for 48k. Can you please let me know the model id of that if you know.
> 
> ...



I use the Dell u3011 - 2560x1600 and the Sharp PN-K321 - 3840x2160 
Gpu's are Dual Titan Blacks 

The Dell i was talking about that is 4k and for 47k is the 2715Q IPS 4K. It is already here with Dell india 

Dell's latest 27-inch, 4K monitor has a tempting $700 price tag


----------



## HE-MAN (Jan 11, 2015)

toolius said:


> I use the Dell u3011 - 2560x1600 and the Sharp PN-K321 - 3840x2160
> Gpu's are Dual Titan Blacks
> 
> The Dell i was talking about that is 4k and for 47k is the 2715Q IPS 4K. It is already here with Dell india
> ...



8ms response time..


----------



## imlokesh (Jan 12, 2015)

toolius said:


> I use the Dell u3011 - 2560x1600 and the Sharp PN-K321 - 3840x2160
> Gpu's are Dual Titan Blacks
> 
> The Dell i was talking about that is 4k and for 47k is the 2715Q IPS 4K. It is already here with Dell india
> ...



Thanks for the reply man. I ordered the asus pb278q already. It'll be here this week.


----------



## Nerevarine (Jan 12, 2015)

^From where did  you order, please give links


----------



## imlokesh (Jan 12, 2015)

Nerevarine said:


> ^From where did  you order, please give links



All the components in the picture are bought from SMC, Nehru Place (New Delhi). The monitor is coming from Mumbai but ordered from SMC only. 

I'm also getting NZXT H440 from primeabgb.com. It should be here within a few days.

imlokesh

- - - Updated - - -

I'll put more details in a show off thread later this week.


----------



## mikael_schiffer (Jan 12, 2015)

sumonpathak said:


> My suggestion
> Core i7 5930k @42300(the extra pci lanes will help you eventually.)
> Asus X99 Pro @ 25200
> Corsair Vengeance LPX 2666 MHz @ 28300
> ...



NOW THIS IS HOW REPLIES SHOULD BE DONE !!!  With proper links.....Double Thumbs Up


----------



## sumonpathak (Jan 13, 2015)

mikael_schiffer said:


> NOW THIS IS HOW REPLIES SHOULD BE DONE !!!  With proper links.....Double Thumbs Up



Glad you liked it


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Jan 13, 2015)

mikael_schiffer said:


> NOW THIS IS HOW REPLIES SHOULD BE DONE !!!  With proper links.....Double Thumbs Up



Unfortunately most people don't have so much time. That's we have threads such as this and custom search engines such as this.


----------

